
How not to sync your blog to your Rails app (woes with PubSubHubbub) - MicahWedemeyer
http://blog.aisleten.com/2010/03/20/how-not-to-sync-your-blog-to-your-rails-app/
======
sradu
I had this problem recently. And the solution was really simple.

My goal was to display in an Rails App the latest entries from a wordpress
blog.

In the end I used this <http://code.google.com/apis/ajaxfeeds/documentation/>
which worked perfectly, without any hacks in Rails.

You can check it out on www.2performant.com at the bottom. It's all
javascript.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Nice. That's definitely an attractive option.

------
JangoSteve
I mentioned it in the comments on the article, but I typically just make my
Wordpress blog use the same database as my Rails app. Then in the Rails app
you can create a BlogPost model or whatever to use anywhere in your rails app.

You can either install the WP app on the same server as your Rails app, or you
can just create a custom user and SSH tunnel for your DB between the DB server
and the WP server.

------
Qz
If you figure it out I'd like to hear more -- have a project that I want to
use PuSH with but I haven't started it for this kind of reason exactly.

~~~
julien
Julien from Superfeedr here. Please get in touch wit any issue/question you
may have. I'm sorry Micah had so many issues and I'll try to help him find his
way.

------
julien
Micah, I'm sorry the experienced wasn't as smoothed as expected. We can
definetely help. I left some comments on your blog. Please get in touch.

